# Please Help Injured sheep



## Chantel (Jul 6, 2015)

my sheep sliced her mouth open with a bungy cord two days there is a two inch laceration above her lip. She is still able to eat and drink, but you can tell she is in pain, we don't have a livestock vet anywhere close and have no way to take her anywhere. Does anybody have any suggestions on what I can do for her to make her comfortable and keep it from getting infected?


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

Sheep can have aspirin Google for dosage. Disinfect and maybe some butterfly bandages if wound gapes. Old timers would put tar on shearing nicks. I've never tried it.


----------

